# Black Market Malice vs. Specialized P1 2009 Geometry



## CRB1 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a used Specialized P1 2009 that I've been riding, and I decided to buy a Black Market Malice that I ordered at a great price as a potential upgrade (somewhat lighter, better components in the fork, etc.). Now that the Malice has arrived I notice that the Geometry feels a lot different from the P1 - especially in one area - the front end height on the P1 is about an inch or more higher, and there's a lot more room in the front as well. I know that the P1 is approx 22.3" top tube where the Malice is 22", but it feels like more room than that, and the rest of the geometry looks pretty close. Also, both forks are 80mm (DJ3 on the P1, and DJ1 on the Malice).

Can anyone help me understand where the big difference is coming from? I'd like to switch over to the Malice (lighter, better components, etc.) but the P1 actually feels better to me with the higher front end and more room. Would a 100mm fork like an Argyle have the impact in height I want? Maybe that and a 22.25 top tube would be better?

Thanks. Any advice would be great.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

taller bars will help with the lack of height in the front end. putting a taller fork will raise it, but the geometry will be different (higher bb height and slacker headtube angle). the stem/bars on each bike is different, the headtube length is also different. a longer headtube will make the bars taller compared to a shorter one with the same bar/stem setup.

to get your front end higher on the malice, try putting a few spacers underneath your stem if you havent already. if the bars on each bike are compatable (same clamp diameter [22.2mm, 25.4mm, or 31.8mm]) put the taller bar/stem on the malice as well. those shpuld get the bars where u want them. if that doesnt work, try a bmx stem and some low rise bmx bars (2"-3") (22.2mm clamp)


----------



## CRB1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks gbosbiker. I will definitely try the spacers and taller bars. The expense of a new fork wouldn't make sense, but as far as the fork goes - I actually noticed that the 2009 DJ3 fork itself seemed to ride taller than the DJ1, but they're both 80mm. I checked specs on line to see if the DJ3 is actually a longer fork, and I think it might be by about a half inch. The P1 bars are 2.2", rise, and the Bada Boom bars are only 2". Adding everything up, I guess there is a inch+ in height difference.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

no problem crb1. a new fork is never the answer for taller bars. try throwing the p1 bars onto the malice with some spacers and that should take care of some of it. but if you ride the malice enough, you will get used to the lower front end.


----------



## CRB1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just thought I'd post an update. I bought some Deity Villain III bars that are 3" vs. 2" rise. The Malice feels great now. The shorter top tube only felt odd for a short time. I sold the Specialized P1. Just took the Malice to Ray's Bike Park in Milwaukee and had a blast.


----------

